# Lack of feeding



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

yesterday we swapped Isabel from SMA gold to Aptimil to try help with her wind.  Yesterday Isabel took 4oz every feed which before we were lucky if she took 4oz was normally 2-3oz. Overnight exactly the same until 8am today where she took 4oz and wanted more so offered her another oz fine.  Since then she hasn't properly fed.  She took 1-2oz at 12 but put that down to her being tired as she hadn't slept from getting up at 8.  She slept for an hr but woke up happy so been playing etc at 3 she got upset so offered her milk again once again only took 1-2oz she has been happy since and is now sleeping again which isn't unusal as she normally sleeps around now. I'm just worried about how little milk she has taken since 8am!  When she was taking the 4oz she wolfed it down. She has started chewing on the teat so wondering if start of teething.  Should I try offer her some SMA?? again even thou she wasn't as happy on at ever to how happy she was on the new milk yesterday she was far more conteneted on the Aptimil


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

I would stick with the milk she is happier on.

Look at how much milk she has had over 24hr period. Try and get her weighed at your next HV clinic just to see how she is growing..this will help to reassure you.

She could be teething or generally under the weather. She how she gets on tomorrow with feeding.

Any concerns contact your GP/ HV

Let me know

Jxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Isabel hasn't been weighed since she was 3 weeks old!  Round here they don't weigh them from 10 days until 6-8 weeks guessing she will get weighed at our 6 week check next week will she?  We were lucky she got weighed at 3 weeks that was only due to her not being back to birth weight at 10days.  
Feeding has improved a bit she took 3oz at 6pm and then at bedtime at 8 she has taken 2 and half so thats 5oz in 2 and bit hrs which I think is a good improvement.  Could it be that she is just fuller than she was on the SMA?  As yesterday she took 4-5oz every 3-4hrs every feed which is an improvement from the 3-4 every 3 to 4 hrs on the old milk.  We have decided if it hasn't improved in the morning to ring the HV or GP and just ask some advice.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Yes she will be weighed next week. Dont you have a baby clinic you can pop to??

She may have been fuller on the sma or she may just prefer the aptamil.

What teats are you using??

Think you plan for tomorrow is good..just to reassure you

Jxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Baby clinic is by appointment only and they give you your 1st 3 appointments when they come to visit you at home.  Our 1st appointment isn't for another 3 weeks.  we have an appointment for injections in 2 weeks and then 2 weeks later its clinic.  

We are using closer to NAture bottles with teat number 1. I did think about going for the next size before as she was sucking like mad and getting hardly anything on the SMA but next size says 3m+


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I worked out she took 21oz in 24 hrs which tub says 25 so don't think its too bad with just changing milks.  Already today (midnight to 8am) she has taken 12 so guess she is just taking her milk in different patterns


----------

